# Rollercoaster Tycoon crashing?



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi guys, 

I have a problem with Rollercoaster Tycoon - it crashes whenever I try to load a saved game. This happens even if I save the game and then try to load it back, if I start the game from scratch and try to load, even if I uninstall and reinstall and then try to load. 

Does anyone know if this is a known problem and/or if there is a fix for it?

Thanks guys!
Tess


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Which roller coaster tycoon?


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

Rollercoaster Tycoon version 1.08.183


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

I see you're running Win XP, SP2. You're going to need the Win XP patch in order to run Roller Coaster Tycoon 1 on your machine. Follow this link: http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-US.exe


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

When I run the patch it says -

Fround : Rollercoaster Tycoon (UK English) v1.08.183
Unable to update this version - Please download the correct language update patch from http://www.rollercoastertycoon.com

Thanks
Tess


----------



## spacemonkey (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi, I changed the US to UK and it works a treat now! Am very pleased!! 

Thank you soooo much! 

Tess
xxx


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

NP, sorry about the wrong patch, I assumed you lived in the US (not paying attention to your Location) lol Glad I could help.


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

"Hi, I changed the US to UK and it works a treat now! Am very pleased!!"

umm... how did you do that? i have the same problem


----------



## elphix (Apr 11, 2006)

here's the link for the UK patch http://www.atari.com/rollercoastertycoon/test/patches/RCT-UK.exe I have tried many many thing and still have no luck in getting it working. Pls let me know if you find out.


----------



## -PIE- (Apr 11, 2006)

woohoo! yay  i installed the UK patch and now i can load my games  thankyou soooo much


----------



## GoSensGo (Jul 19, 2006)

hey guys, i have the same problem, i downloaded the UK and the US version, but the problem still continues


----------



## hobbitnewton (Dec 6, 2006)

rct 1 v. 1.08.164
Plz help i can t do nothing whit any patches... and before the game start to run, than its pop up this window: 
title: 
gsk exception trapper 

exception raised - access violation

00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000
00000000, 00000000, 00000000, 00000000

plz help...


----------



## RCT1_addict (Dec 19, 2006)

When I run the patch it says -

Fround : Rollercoaster Tycoon (UK English) v1.08.183
Unable to update this version - Please download the correct language update patch from http://www.rollercoastertycoon.com

also im australian if that helps


----------



## ping_00 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi, I have the same problem as the original post. However, when I ran the patch that was posted (both US and UK) it said "Unable to update files. Unrecognized game version, wrong language, or game files corrupted". I don't know how the other person there changed it from US to UK, but i used both of the links that are mentioned throught this thread for the US and UK version and both have the same results. I use windows XP by the way. Please help!!


----------



## kopper (Sep 30, 2007)

ping_00, going to guess that you are also in Australia like RCT1_addict. Although you have installed the game with English (British) settings, the UK update will not work and neither will the US version. Your best bet is to get a copy of the loopy landscapes expansion and install that. It will correct and errors that you get when you open or close the game and also allow you to load your saved games.

One more thing though, when you do have the loopy landscapes expansion installed, if you start using a trainer and save the game, you may start running into trouble when you try to load them. In this case you will need to run the Drexler patch found on this site:

http://rctinc.tycoonplanet.com/downloads/downloads.shtml

Its funny how these games always make a comeback even after so many years. Its an addictive little game.


----------



## Jack R (Oct 22, 2007)

hi I have the same problem that with the Original Roller Coaster Tycoon with Added Attractions I cannot load previously saved games. I have downloaded the US and UK versions, even though I brought it in the UK. The error I get is:
"Unable to update files. Unrecognized game version, wrong language, or game files corrupted"
We are using a copied version, which was so my sister and I could both play it, would that affect it?


----------



## Jack R (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh I fixed it


----------



## oliversword2 (Feb 11, 2008)

how you fix it i wanna know i am getin same prob as jak... plz help but i dont have added attractions


----------



## pikoc89 (Jun 6, 2008)

Please help guys. I downloaded all the language patches, Swedish and everything, and they couldn't be extracted because of that dumb error: unrecognised geme version... Could you please send me the missing files or could you give me some other advice?
Thanks


----------



## pikoc89 (Jun 6, 2008)

I downloaded loopy lanscapes, and I had the violation error o whatever, changed the compatibility mode in the exe file and everything was ok, until i had to save the game, it crashed. 
Whatever patch I downloaded it doesn't help


----------



## Dugspud (Aug 5, 2008)

(Wonder if anyone will look at this forum for ages...)

Anyhooo, I've got Xp Pro, directx 9.0c. 
RC1 will install and play fine, without any patches. When i quit it i get an error message. That one's not important at the moment- i dont mind if ive already exited the game...lol

When i go to install Loopy Landscapes, and click "play", it'scoming up with the error message

"Error Trapper Exception Raised-Access Violation Error Location - Windows Unknown Driver". 

I've tried both the US and UK patches (i live in the Uk, have the Uk version, but tried the US version afterwards), and it says 

"Unrecognised game version, wrong language, or game files are corrupted".

Other forums suggested getting language correction patches from the RCT website, BUT THE DAMNED THING DOESN'T HAVE ANYTHING EXCEPT RCT3 STUFF NOW! All other patch links are out of date. 

What the hell should i do? 
The ironic thing is: I'm an assistant technician where i work, and i'm still stumped. 
Does anybody still have the exe for the language patch? Any ideas? 

It used to work on this PC, but when i tried reinstalling it it doesnt work anymore.

(yes, i've tried reinstalling the game, both discs, without executing the first before the second, ive also changed the compatibility mode, and tried all the patches i could find. I really need help- this is the first time ive NOT been able to fix something on my pc...)


Dougal (a.k.a. Dugspud)


----------

